# Live Cubecast And/Or Video Feed at Worlds 2013



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

As you probably know, me and Austin have been doing the newest episodes of Cubecast, and we're thinking about getting some live stuff done at worlds. Now we have 2 ideas about this, and each one could work separately, or together, hence the poll with the options on what you would like to see most.

The first thing is that we would like to have live video feeds set up so that people can watch what is going on. Ideally they would be placed one for each competing area, so that people can watch any event that is currently happening.
The second is that between rounds of events, or when people are free, doing interviews with various cubers, possibly on video, possibly as a voice over on the live feed. We'd hope to talk to quite a few people including current and past world record holders, and also people who are prominent in the community or just people that we want to talk to . Due to the fact that people would be competing quite a bit, we would probably have some alternate hosts as well, just to keep things moving during popular events.

The main problem we have is that we have no way to really set all this up without help, so this post has 2 purposes.

First of all, we would like to gauge the interest in us doing this kind of thing.

Secondly, this is a call to anyone who has the equipment/know-how to help us set it up and run it on the day. If someone is already planning stuff like this, we'd really appreciate it if you choose to include us.

EDIT: The streams are live! http://www.multitwitch.tv/cubecastws1/cubecastws2


----------



## Veerexx (Jun 2, 2013)

If this does happen, I can get it all to be hosted at: http://speedsolvingrecords.com at maybe /cubecastlive or /worlds or /live or something.
A great way to get this all to work would be through maybe twitch.tv with live-streaming and then embedding it onto the site page. It would have the comments box (chat) and everything so it would be good that way. It's up to you, but I definitely think that video streaming would be really cool. Audio at the least hopefully


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 11, 2013)

One problem that just came to mind was that there was no public WiFi in the competitionrooms at Nationals. I don't know if we just needed a password, or if gusts simply weren't allowed access. This needs to be addressed in order for this to work. There was of course wireless access in the hotel rooms...


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 11, 2013)

This sounds like an awesome thing you could get it to work.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 11, 2013)

Kickstarter.

I would love to be a commentary guy


----------



## yamacrane (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, it would be cool to see Worlds live. *Noob alert* I honestly have no idea when Worlds are, or even where they are. Kind of sad XD


----------



## JasonK (Jun 11, 2013)

yamacrane said:


> Wow, it would be cool to see Worlds live. *Noob alert* I honestly have no idea when Worlds are, or even where they are. Kind of sad XD



26-28 July, Las Vegas.


----------



## cubizh (Jun 11, 2013)

That's an interesting idea, and not only specifically for worlds.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jun 11, 2013)

This is a great idea! I would just do whatever is available for you to do at that time and what equipment you have. Better yet a combination, what ever works best. I would also make sure that somehow, somewhere the footage was saved so that it can be watched later by those who could not watch it live.


----------



## BaconCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

I was just thinking the same thing a few days ago. I would really like to have the whole thing livestreamed because I will not be able to be there. I wish you luck with getting people to help set it up!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 12, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> This is a great idea! I would just do whatever is available for you to do at that time and what equipment you have. Better yet a combination, what ever works best. I would also make sure that somehow, somewhere the footage was saved so that it can be watched later by those who could not watch it live.



If it's steamed through a Twitch.tv account, all streams are saved as VODs to be accessed at any time.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Jun 12, 2013)

Do a Video Feed. Live broadcast could be too long. Video Feed, we could see the individuals.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi guys,
So we've been discussing with the Organisers of Worlds, and we have the go ahead to do this.
The plan is basically to stream all of the events, with occasional commentary but mostly just the events. Then during breaks in the schedule such as between events, lunch time, and the evenings we will be doing some more cubecast oriented stuff such as interviews and discussions on things. We will also be streaming the unofficial events and seminars.

What we need help with is equipment. We basically require 2 or 3 cameras, some long cables to connect, and a computer/laptop with a fair bit of power. If anyone is happy to help out, please post in the thread, and we'll PM people once we work out what we need totally and what people can offer us.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 14, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> One problem that just came to mind was that there was no public WiFi in the competitionrooms at Nationals. I don't know if we just needed a password, or if gusts simply weren't allowed access. This needs to be addressed in order for this to work. There was of course wireless access in the hotel rooms...



Tbh, the wifi at Riviera was terrible. Even when I was in our hotel room, it was terrible. Hopefully, we'll have better luck for worlds...


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 14, 2013)

Andreaillest said:


> Tbh, the wifi at Riviera was terrible. Even when I was in our hotel room, it was terrible. Hopefully, we'll have better luck for worlds...



Mhmm. I think my signal was just... average. I do know that PestVic was broadcasting from his room with other cubers one night, and the video was sometimes very laggy.


----------



## CAFCSam65 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds very interesting. I will have to tune in.


----------



## Kian (Jul 9, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Hi guys,
> So we've been discussing with the Organisers of Worlds, and we have the go ahead to do this.
> The plan is basically to stream all of the events, with occasional commentary but mostly just the events. Then during breaks in the schedule such as between events, lunch time, and the evenings we will be doing some more cubecast oriented stuff such as interviews and discussions on things. We will also be streaming the unofficial events and seminars.
> 
> What we need help with is equipment. We basically require 2 or 3 cameras, some long cables to connect, and a computer/laptop with a fair bit of power. If anyone is happy to help out, please post in the thread, and we'll PM people once we work out what we need totally and what people can offer us.



This all presupposes that you can access the internet. We are working on some things regarding that right now but we can't make any promises.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey everyone!
All of this post is assuming we have access to an internet connection at the event btw.

We'll be using the cubecast twitch account to stream this. The stream will most likely be on from 8am to 10pm PST, which is the times that the competition is running, on each of the 3 days. We might also be doing some stuff on Thursday evening, but that's not certain yet. While for the most part the video feed will be the events, we will respond to questions given in the chat, and also announcing records after they happen. Also some interviews will take place during gaps in the competition, so you guys will have that to look forward to!

Now, to anyone who is coming to worlds: We're a bit stuck on equipment. If there is anyone coming who is able to lend us a decent webcam or a camcorder capable of streaming video, and also a couple of microphones, then can you please PM me. Obviously we don't expect this all from one person, but if you have any of it, please let us know.

Also, Cubecast will be running a little competition, details of which will be announced in the episode that was recorded recently (still to be released) or if not, we will announce it on the Cubecast thread.

Hopefully it should be a great event, and hopefully you guys will help us out with the equipment so we can do a really great stream!

See you all in a few days!


----------



## KongShou (Jul 21, 2013)

Question: how to view twitch on iPhone?


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 21, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Question: how to view twitch on iPhone?



1.) It's going to be on justin.tv most likely. 
2.) I believe there's an app or an option to "watch with iPhone or iPad"


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 21, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> 1.) It's going to be on justin.tv most likely.
> 2.) I believe there's an app or an option to "watch with iPhone or iPad"



Nope, it's on the twitch channel >_>
Come on man, please try and keep up XD


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 26, 2013)

Is there a schedule anywhere for when broadcasting will occur?


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 26, 2013)

It says on the twitch page that there is a schedule. Click the link.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 26, 2013)

Has stream been up today? OFFLINE atm... but did notice that it's lunch. Thought you might leave camera on though for ambience...?


----------



## angham (Jul 26, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Has stream been up today? OFFLINE atm... but did notice that it's lunch. Thought you might leave camera on though for ambience...?



It's like 4 in the morning in vegas


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 26, 2013)

angham said:


> It's like 4 in the morning in vegas



I fail at life.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 26, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> I fail at life.



I'm assuming it'll be up around 9:00am their time(noon EST, 5:00pmGMT).


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 26, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm assuming it'll be up around 9:00am their time(noon EST, 5:00pmGMT).



Thanks  Need two TV's.... matchplay darts is on tonight too... DIALEMMA!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 26, 2013)

Can I get a link to where the coverage will be?
And will the stream be available on mobile devices?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## curtishousley (Jul 26, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Can I get a link to where the coverage will be?
> And will the stream be available on mobile devices?
> Thanks in advance.



The site is www.twitch.tv/cubecast, not sure on the mobile devices or not.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 26, 2013)

curtishousley said:


> The site is www.twitch.tv/cubecast, not sure on the mobile devices or not.



Cheers. That's the rest of my day taken care of. Actually maybe the weekend 

EDIT: doesn't support mobile devices 
But I'll just steal my dad's laptop so no worries


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 26, 2013)

If you have the twitch.TV app on iTunes or android, you can watch the stream on mobile (once it is online)


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 26, 2013)

When are you guys planning to start?


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 26, 2013)

I was about to ask the same thing.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 26, 2013)

4EverCuber said:


> I was about to ask the same thing.



Well I asked first so SHOVE IT

Lol just kidding.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 26, 2013)

lol


----------



## moralsh (Jul 26, 2013)

Here it is: http://twitch.tv/cubecastws1 http://www.twitch.tv/cubecastws2


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 26, 2013)

That is a bad view, I wish someone would move them closer... :S


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 26, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> That is a bad view, I wish someone would move them closer... :S



I know right


----------



## Goosly (Jul 26, 2013)

What's the point of a live-stream if we can't see anything on it? I realize you've probably put a lot of effort in this, and I respect that, but I don't see why you would put any effort in it if this is the result. Hopefully we get a different view the next hours/days, or at least for the finals


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 26, 2013)

They moved the cameras. Way better. Appreciate it guys, cheers.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 26, 2013)

Just got back from work, jesus... let me see what i can do about the stream.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 26, 2013)

To watch both streams on the same page, follow this link. http://www.multitwitch.tv/cubecastws1/cubecastws2


----------



## wontolla (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks. One look stream is faster than two look stream


----------



## Zoé (Jul 27, 2013)

Any chance you're going to stream mega final and the second round of pyra ?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Which stream will be covering the 3x3 final? Because the quality of the right stream is way better. I suggest using the right stream so everybody can see the main event clearly. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Which stream will be covering the 3x3 final? Because the quality of the right stream is way better. I suggest using the right stream so everybody can see the main event clearly. Just a suggestion.



I also hope 3x3 Final will be 2 cubers per time like WC2011. In this way streaming will be better.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd like to thank everyone involved in the Cubecast who made it possible for me to watch world's from the comfort of my own home. And it gave me an excuse to stay up til 3. I loved the layout for the final.

Thanks again for the streaming. Thanks a mil.


----------



## etshy (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah you really did a great job guys  thanks a lott


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> I'd like to thank everyone involved in the Cubecast who made it possible for me to watch world's from the comfort of my own home. And it gave me an excuse to stay up til 3. I loved the layout for the final.
> 
> Thanks again for the streaming. Thanks a mil.



Thanks specifically to Austin Reed and Chris Wall. They're the ones who made it possible!


----------



## ultimate enemy (Jul 29, 2013)

Are you going to broadcast the awards?


----------



## curtishousley (Jul 29, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> I'd like to thank everyone involved in the Cubecast who made it possible for me to watch world's from the comfort of my own home. And it gave me an excuse to stay up til 3. I loved the layout for the final.
> 
> Thanks again for the streaming. Thanks a mil.



I agree 100%, thank you very much! I am stuck here in Afghanistan right now, it was nice to watch some cube competition!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> Are you going to broadcast the awards?



Unfortunately we cannot.


----------



## schuma (Jul 29, 2013)

Any legal issue? Like, sponsorship?



krnballerzzz said:


> Unfortunately we cannot.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2013)

schuma said:


> Any legal issue? Like, sponsorship?



Some of the equipment that was used was borrowed and needed to be returned to their original owners.


----------



## ultimate enemy (Jul 29, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> Some of the equipment that was used was borrowed and needed to be returned to their original owners.


That's too bad, I would have loved to see it. But thanks for what you did! It was awesome!


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 29, 2013)

Awards was probably wilmed, and it will be uploaded to yt


----------



## rj (Jul 29, 2013)

Feliks won! Didn't he get a 5.88 in the 2nd round?


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 29, 2013)

rj said:


> Feliks won! Didn't he get a 5.88 in the 2nd round?



Yeah, he did. 5.882 on the display.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. And well done. Chris's commentary sounded very professional. 

You guys pretty much dedicated your weekends to keeping those streams running so for this you are orsum.


----------

